
API flaws said to have left Symantec SSL certificates vulnerable to compromise - tobltobs
http://www.csoonline.com/article/3184897/security/api-flaws-said-to-have-left-symantec-ssl-certificates-vulnerable-to-compromise.html
======
tobltobs
All the news about this seem to be come from this facebook post:
[https://www.facebook.com/cbyrneiv/posts/10155129935452436](https://www.facebook.com/cbyrneiv/posts/10155129935452436)

There is some discussion here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.security...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.security.policy/CEww8w9q2zE)
Which also includes a detailed comment from Tarah, the Principal Security
Advocate and Senior Director of Engineering at Symantec Website Security.

